# Dove Recipe



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

What is your favorite recipe for cooking doves....they are so good.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Salt and pepper the breast, wrap with a slice of bacon. Fire up the grill and roast. Absolutely delicious. Wash it down with a cold frosty and you are in heaven.
I've also marinated in a mix I make and just grill'em with no bacon.


----------

